# Morrisons LPG stations



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Finally got Morrisons to do something.


List of LPG stations in XLS format, download and save, to Google drive if you don't have Excel, or Open Office, or most Spreadsheet programs


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmmm, I can download it on a desktop PC by ignoring the sign in request box, but can't on the Samsung.

I'll transfer it over the network.

Thanks for the link.

Peter

Edir: Found a way around that and have got it on the Samsung.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If anyone is struggling and needs it, just PM your email address and I'll send ti that way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have it in MAC and DOS txt format too.

See attachements


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

What a great effort, thanks for that. Another reason for having such a great forum.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now in KML format, let me know if any are incorrect, but I'll need the correct lat/long.

Download form here


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Nice one Kev, got that saved.


Paul.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Am I missing something here?
I thought Morrisons have said no to refilling motorhome bottles!:crying:
Soundman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

soundman said:


> Am I missing something here?
> I thought Morrisons have said no to refilling motorhome bottles!:crying:
> Soundman


They won't allow filling of bottles direct anymore than other places, however if you have a mounted cylinder and a proper body mounted filler you'll be fine.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They won't allow filling of bottles direct anymore than other places, however if you have a mounted cylinder and a proper body mounted filler you'll be fine.


Thanks for that info Kev
I thought It was just a NO to re filling motorhomes in general.
Will give them a try again sometime.
Soundman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So I assume you have a refillable cylinder, where have you been filling it?


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Yes, 2xGaslow 11kg with external filler.
Have used Morrisons up until their announcement recently.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, not seen any announcement, do you have a link?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

From what I can find this was summer last year, but we've had no problems at Morrisons anywhere.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

This was on another forum!

Having heard that Morrisons will not allow any Motorhome to use the Autogas pumps I Emailed their Customer Service team to ask why. It took 2 emails and a phone call to get any response.At that stage they said their policy had always been not to allow Motorhomes to fill at Autogas pumps due to "Health & Safety" When I asked why a lpg converted land rover could use the pump and not a Motorhome with exactly the same tank and filler could not I was met with a silence followed by: I will enquire and if we want to say anything else we will Email you."
I got the Email today and basically " Motorhomes gas systems are not tested every year but cars are,so unsafe Motorhome systems could cause fires on forecourts. There have already been 2 motorhome caused fires on forecourts this year! Calor, the supplier to Morrisons fully support the action. Morrisons close the Email by saying they will not enter into any further debate on this matter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Silly buggers, how many petrol fires have the had.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

soundman said:


> _*Calor, the supplier to Morrisons*_ fully support the action.


Well there's the answer then >


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Hopefully I have downloaded your posts info, many thanks for that.

Norman. :smile2:


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Very strange as I have had no trouble filling up at the Calor depot in Bury St Edmunds ( last price was 61.5 ppl )
Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Doubtless what Calor fully support is Morrisons right to make their own decisions about who they will serve and who they won't, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As an aside they also say that gas powered vehicles are checked annually. That may be so but our van is gas powered and I'm not aware of that requirement. I haven't noticed anyone paying any attention to the gas system when we've MoTd the van. Does anyone know anything about this supposed annual check?

As it happens I've taken the van to Autogas 2000 when I've been passing to get them to give it the once over just for my own peace of mind but I certainly know nothing about any requirement to have it tested, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Found this relating to LPG powered vehicles: http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg387.pdf

No mention of annual checks.

I think that Morrisons may be labouring under a misapprehension. I wonder if they ask to see evidence of this supposed annual check before filling cars?

I sounds to me as though somebody has been talking to "the man in the pub".

I'm not very impressed that a big company have apparently done a risk assessment on the supply of LPG and arrived at a policy which seems not to have any basis in fact.

Open to correction though, Alan.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Just for information:

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_720.htm

You probably knew this already.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Just for information:
> 
> http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_720.htm
> 
> You probably knew this already.


Ta Cronkle, I was unaware of that. Do you read it as saying test for leaks (on gas powered vehicles) if you suspect that there may be one?

It seems otherwise to require nothing more than a visual inspection which I assume applies only to accessible pipes, connections etc? For instance nobody has lifted our bonnet and checked any connections under there.

Presumably the fuel cap bit doesn't mean much when the vehicle is gas powered since there's no way to inspect the inlet valve?

Can you tell us more?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Ta Cronkle, I was unaware of that. Do you read it as saying test for leaks (on gas powered vehicles) if you suspect that there may be one?
> 
> It seems otherwise to require nothing more than a visual inspection which I assume applies only to accessible pipes, connections etc? For instance nobody has lifted our bonnet and checked any connections under there.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan

I'm no MoT inspector but it would suggest a visual check of the pipework etc and I'd guess if the tester could hear a hissing noise or smell gas they would have to inspect further *or* they would have to go over the entire system with some sort of tester.

Perhaps a proper MoT tester could tell us (is there one out there)

But this may be the annual test that Morrisons are referring to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't forget to turn the fridge off before filling too, especially if it's on the same side as the filler.


----------

